# Efest Purple 20A 3500mAh 18650 Bench Test Results...just another rewrapped 10A battery



## Alex (7/4/16)

Efest Purple 20A 3500mAh 18650 Bench Test Results...just another rewrapped 10A battery self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 5 hours ago by Mooch315 [+1]

Bottom Line: This Efest is a rewrap, identical in appearance and performance to the Panasonic 10A/3300mAh NCR18650GA. Both the Efest's current and capacity ratings are exaggerated. At 20A continuous this cell gets hot enough to boil water, 111°C. I am giving it a 12A/3300mAh rating since at 10A it runs cooler than the average temperature for a cell at its continuous discharge rating.

Test results, discharge graph, photos: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...ts-just-another-rewrapped-10a-battery.736533/

All my test results to date: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blog-entry/list-of-battery-tests.7436/

18350 ratings and pulse performance data: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...afety-grades-and-pulse-performance-data.7566/

18650 current ratings and safety grades: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...ades-picking-a-safe-battery-to-vape-with.7447

26650 ratings and pulse performance data: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...afety-grades-and-pulse-performance-data.7554/

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Gizmo (7/4/16)

GRRR!! Efest at it AGAIN!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (7/4/16)

Another eFest nightmare. I think it's very unethical and dangerous what their doing. Batteries exploding in vapers pockets is all over the news when it happens and here we have a company selling inferior batteries passed off as high end. I have mech mods and cringe when I think what will happen to someone who builds low expecting their eFest to perform


----------

